
Why Your App Name is Dumb - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/03/app-naming/
======
samtp
There is a difference between building an app and a brand. This article
doesn't make that distinction at all. Call your app "Delivery Service Touch"
if you want to just make an app. But if you ever want to transform into
something larger, pick a more evocative name.

